# Insanity workout



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Just brought this for when I have had my galbladder op to get myself back in to shape  Any one else used it as feed back on it would be good. Planning on doing a step by step as I go through it


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

i'm in afghan right now and some of the lads have been following it for the last 4 1/2 months and have seen some good results. it's hard work though.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

anyone else tried this? Cheers.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

kempe said:


> Just brought this for when I have had my galbladder op to get myself back in to shape  Any one else used it as feed back on it would be good. Planning on doing a step by step as I go through it


Hi mate.

Have you tried this since?:thumb:


----------



## Johnny Kebab (Apr 3, 2010)

I've done one round of insanity and am now starting insanity asylum, its ferking hard work!

Johnny Kebab


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Johnny Kebab said:


> I've done one round of insanity and am now starting insanity asylum, its ferking hard work!
> 
> Johnny Kebab


Im going to start the fitness test today.

What was you're fitness and weight like before you started?


----------



## narav (Aug 27, 2011)

Got the program also. Tried to do one of rounds.....only to realize how out of fit i am!!! will give it another try soon


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

narav said:


> Got the program also. Tried to do one of rounds.....only to realize how out of fit i am!!! will give it another try soon


I saw some of the guys and gals in the actual videos struggling. I'll be doing the exercises but at a slower pace for the first couple of weeks as im pretty unfit these days!


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)

I've just had this downloaded onto my laptop. Going to start it Monday. A mate of mine completed it and the results were really impressive. He maintains its the best shape he's ever been in.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Was just thinking of getting this and giving it a go but it looks hard


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have tried many times but keep failing

But this time i want to do it in my own pace and enjoy the work out. So hoping to start soon again..

Have a look on gumtree, most people selling new ones for £40-£50

be careful of the copies thought, one guy is selling for £16


----------



## Dave K (Mar 27, 2013)

kempe said:


> Just brought this for when I have had my galbladder op to get myself back in to shape  Any one else used it as feed back on it would be good. Planning on doing a step by step as I go through it


It started it just after New Year and its bloody hard work but you really have to push yourself as hard as you can. I finished it on March 8th and started again a week later!
Whenever I do it I am soaked in sweat. You really have to stick to the diet plan as well because its not so much a just do the routine and then forget it its a life change.
I find the food OK as I'm now eating things I never thought of before. Peanut butter on whole grain toast for my first breakfast at 8am, second breakfast at 10 is either porridge with raisins or all bran with raisins. Lunch is usually a wholegrain wrap with 4 leaf lettuce and then main meal brown rice with salmon in Teriyaki sauce. After the gym I have a couple of spoons of non fat Greek yogurt with honey and whey protein mixed in, usually strawberry flavour. That's just an example stirs Fry's with one cal are another good meal.

For years I had been eating breakfast at 10 which was all bran and then nothing until teatime which was usually a large salad during the week but this teaches you to eat normal healthy meals and you'll lose weight. All the info is in the book.
It's a good program and a lot harder than I thought it would be.

Dave


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

It's all in the diet


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Was looking for an Insanity thread before I was gonna put one up. I'm really thinking of getting the DVD set. Hard work no doubt and I will not underestimate it but I really fancy giving this a go. From what I can see, it is £99 new but I found this on ebay for £35. Is this the real deal? Thanks.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New...t=UK_CDsDVDs_DVDs_DVDs_GL&hash=item27d337caba


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Ravinder said:


> Was looking for an Insanity thread before I was gonna put one up. I'm really thinking of getting the DVD set. Hard work no doubt and I will not underestimate it but I really fancy giving this a go. From what I can see, it is £99 new but I found this on ebay for £35. Is this the real deal? Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brand-New...t=UK_CDsDVDs_DVDs_DVDs_GL&hash=item27d337caba


If you like Dexter, then it probably is


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Ive seen this, it actually looks pretty good, I like the way they say this really isnt for everyone..... 

I dont think your average non gym goer or fit-ish person would beable to stick it out at the pace they do though.

Id be keen to get a copy of this and give it a go though.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

By the looks of it, it looks like a work out for people who are into fitness already. If you are just starting out id probably build yourself up to it otherwise you could risk injury. Just do core muscle training first and a good diet to start with then look into something like this. You don't want to be put off at the first hurdle to a new you.

I've been doing my own weight training and core fitness sinse the new year. I've out a stone on in muscle and a little fat (which i could do with) and now iam cutting back on the food again to tone up.

It's all about self control and knowing when to eat good and when to eat more of the good.


----------



## Johnny Kebab (Apr 3, 2010)

Thats the beauty of insanity, you don't have to go at their pace, you go at your own. Shaun T. even says have breathers when you need them. It's why you do the fit test every week to see improvement.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I think I'm gonna buy it and give it a go. My friend has it and offered to give me it to copy onto DVDs but I don't know how to do this.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

just watch it on youtube


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

The boys at work are on this and are quite fit. I went down to see them do their first fitness test on it and they were blowing out there arses. It's hard work but I'd imagine its even harder to follow the insanity diet plan! Looked ridiculous and if you've eaten half the stuff in that book for 60 days then I'd imagine you'd look like Scotty T without the DVD!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Ryanjdover said:


> The boys at work are on this and are quite fit. I went down to see them do their first fitness test on it and they were blowing out there arses. It's hard work but I'd imagine its even harder to follow the insanity diet plan! Looked ridiculous and if you've eaten half the stuff in that book for 60 days then I'd imagine you'd look like Scotty T without the DVD!


Is the Diet plan quite strict and minimum then? Im surprised if it is as the extreme style of training would require more food and energy...


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

We have it at our house, mrs did it, din't go with the diet plan as she didn't like most of the stuff soI put together a diet plan for her. 

It looked so hard, I did the fitness test with her and I was blowing big time (not a brilliant idea after a tough/long rugby season).

I'll be starting it in a couple of weeks in preparation for the rugby season.


----------



## Johnny Kebab (Apr 3, 2010)

I think the diet plan drops calorie intake for a man to about 15-1600 if you follow it properly, its a massive drop and is a massive part of it if you want the results like are shown on the TV ad. I didn't follow the diet plan when I did it but just ate healthily. I still lost weight and you could certainly see the difference.

JK


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

I'll be getting on it myself soon. After a long period away from the gym I hope to go for a few weeks to build up some stamina and then do the DVD but as per above ill be simply eating a bit healthier as if I drop to 1500 calories a day I will feel ill and want to kill someone!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

cage fighter gsp has a workout to that looks pretty good . i reckon id die if i attempted them lol


----------

